# [2008] Silver Lakes Vacation Club



## cmpawlik

I acquired a one week timeshare from my Aunt and Uncle a few years ago. This resort has been sold to a new management company, I am told. I have been exchanging my week with DAE. I recieved info from SLVC that all owners have three options.  1. to switch over to RCI points at a minimum cost of $6000 plus for 34,000 points.  2. Stay with my week at SLVC and pay a $1500 special assessment fee which only non RCI point owners will have to pay plus an increased MF which he told me will continue to increase every year for all non RCI point owners. And they will not let me exchange, week only to be used at SLVC.  3. Sign deed over to SLVC for $4000 plus and they will sell to a broker who will in turn sell to Canadians. I am interested in anyone out there who is being given the same options as I and what they are choosing to do as it seems Silver Lakes is basically forcing everyone to switch over to RCI points at an incredible fee. At this point I will try to give timeshare away either through Ebay or Charity if possible.

Thanks for any advise you can give me.

{{ Edited to add: This thread is about Silver Lakes Vacation Club, old RCI # 1408.   AKA : The Mission Villas at Silver Lakes RCI # A710.}}


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada

If it is the Silverlakes in California, we went to a presentation there many years ago and were not impressed. Desert and not even interesting desert, no lake that I could see. I think there was a golf course. I believe it was in Helendale. I would take the $4000 and be glad. They are always available for trade and hard to sell.
Liz


----------



## Cyndi

6000 is a lot to pay for RCI points.  I paid $300 to convert my three weeks at Wapato Point. They are probably getting the assessment from that $6000. 

I think Liz is right. Take the money and run. Then you can go to Holiday group, or redweek and find  yourself something you really want.


----------



## cmpawlik

Just to make clear. They want me to pay the $4000.00 to deed it back to them. I get nothing.


----------



## aliikai2

*Just ignore them!!!!*

They may be able to impose a special assessment if the board of directors approves it along with a quorum of owners (based upon the bylaws of the association)  

The sales staff is trying to get you to part with a huge sum of money so they can get a commission, the resort gets part of this, but you don't need to do anything.

 Remember, if a timeshare sales persons lips are moving, they are probably lying . 

 They can't force you to change to RCI points, that can't tell you who you can exchange with. 

You own real property, and as such have owners rights.


Just tell them to please send you  in writing a letter referring to the section of the bylaws that allows them to usurp your owners rights .

I think you will find this nonsense will come to an abrupt end.

fwiw, 

Greg


----------



## DeniseM

Couple of alternatives:

1) put it on ebay for $1 and stipulate that the new owner will pay all transfer costs.

and/or

2)  put it on the free TUG Bargain Basement Board with the same stipulation.


----------



## gravityrules

So one of the 'choices' offered by SLVC is the same pitch you would get from a Post Card Company (PCC).  We'll take it off your hands for $4K!

Is there an independent HOA here or is everything developer controlled?  The described tactics fit the definition of 'sleazy' ...


----------



## Tsharestuff

cmpawlic,
My wife and I are in the exact same boat as you.  We own a 2br with the free golf package and have been getting calls from the resort sales staff giving basically the same options you stated above and saying how great the new units are and it's a great way to get into the RCI points program.   I was just curious if you have had any new ideas on the subject other than the charity, selling yourself, or if you have asked Silver Lakes to take it back.  I would like to hear from anyone who has other ideas.


----------



## lizzard

I'm with you. I also own the 2 BR with golf. My question is what do the By-Laws or CC&R's say about voting quorums. The lousy timeshare has never provided me with copies. There was not a quorum for the vote that did all this if the standard definition of quorum applies. Do you know? If we can show no quorum, they need a revote or we don't have to do any of this.


----------



## Tsharestuff

Did a search and came up with this pdf file http://www.landauction.com/legaldocs/SilverLakes_SanBernardino_CA.pdf
In the bylaws section it states they need 33 1/3% to have a quorum and in the June news letter it said they had 272 votes for, 35 votes against, and 102 votes abstaining and that totals up to be about 38% total.  So they had the quorum if you believe the numbers.  In the news letter it states that for $6 sent to P.O. Box 113,Helendale,CA 92342 they will send you a copy of the March meeting minutes.  One other note that strike me as funny is in the announcement of the 2008 meeting of the members.  It states nothing of the RCI points system and only election of directors and ratification of the actions taken by officers and board of directors since 6-10-02 by adoption of the resolution set forth in item #2 of the accompanying proxy form.  I don't have that form in front of me so that could have been the RCI point thing I don't know?  But why can't they put this sort of thing out in plain sight unless they are trying to hide something?


----------



## Carolinian

This really sounds fishy to me.  I would file a complaint with the state government agency in California which oversses timeshares.  In most states, that would be the Real Estate Commission.  I would also file a seperate complaint with the Consumer Protection Division of the state Attorney General's office.

If this meeting was like many timeshare meetings, most of the ''aye'' votes were probably generally proxies assigned to either a director or perhaps even the managment company, and the actual owners who assigned those proxies had no clue how they were going to be used.  It sounds like they probably would have violated some notice requirements.

What is the name of the management company?  Does it control, directly or indirectly the BOD of the HOA?

I would also send this info to www.streettalkblog.com .  They may get to the bottom of it.


----------



## julienjay

They frequently rent weeks for $49 on DAE. Sounds like a dump, unfortunately.


----------



## lizzard

Thanks for all the comments. 
First, I also do not have a copy of the proxy. If memory serves me, it was for the annual meeting, election of board and possibly approval of the RCI change. But no details were given. When I saw the work as it progressed on the end units (I have other property in SL), I had no idea what was going on. Because? I had never been given any info.

The timeshare is owned by WDB Marketing and run by William Don Bunch. He is not well regarded in the community. And, yes, they are shady and do not disclose information completely. Thanks, Carolinian, for the suggestions. I plan to follow up. I will also "buy" the complete meeting minutes.


----------



## Carolinian

You might also look into the provisions in the bylaws to impeach and remove the BOD and also about special called meetings by the members.  HOA's are almost always organized as non-profit corporations, so you may also want to look to California corporate law.  Among other things, under corporate law, you will probably be able to obtain a list of names and addressed of all members so you can organize a fight againt these thugs.  Some years ago, Dunes South on the Outer Banks had its HOA under the thumb of a managment company that was bad news for the members.  A group of members demanded the membership list, citing the relevent NC corporate laws, got it, and organized a concerned owners group that was able to elect one of the board seats up that year and come within a handful of votes of winning the second one.  A few years later, owners got the board completely under their control and dumped the management company.  The issues there were not quite strong enough for an impeachment of board members whose seats were not up then, but at your resort they sound like they are.


----------



## mamiecarter

*Contact you state DA department of consumer fraud*

You are being Blackmailed. Contact as many other owners as you can find(try private emails to the one who posted here)
Get together as a group or do it individually and start contacting people. Try elected officials too. DO NOT PAY THEM ANYTHING!!!

By the way there is no way they can make non points owners pay a special assessment fee and exempt points owners.


----------



## pedro47

Has anyone contacted Flordia State Attorney General Office on this matter?


----------



## timeos2

mamiecarter said:


> You are being Blackmailed. Contact as many other owners as you can find(try private emails to the one who posted here)
> Get together as a group or do it individually and start contacting people. Try elected officials too. DO NOT PAY THEM ANYTHING!!!
> 
> By the way there is no way they can make non points owners pay a special assessment fee and exempt points owners.



What Mamie said x100.  This is borderline illegal and most likely does not follow your resort documents or CA timeshare law. 

And all owners - points or not - would have to pay any assessment. 

Go get em!


----------



## cmpawlik

Just wondering if there are any owners out there who have had further communication with anyone on the issues involving Silver Lakes and there act of strong arming owners into paying ridiculous fees.


----------



## teepeeca

Regarding what "Tsharestuff" ---post # 10, said.  (And a bit of confusion on my part.)

First of all, I can see the 33 1/3%  requirement for a "quorum".  As stated, if it takes ONLY votes cast to obtain the quorum, then there was a 66.5% vote "FOR" the measure---much more than the 1/3 needed.

BUT---is that a "fact/reality" ???  For there to be a QUORUM, is that of ALL the owners, NOT just the voting owners?  That makes more sense, and "that" is probably what it says in the bylaws.  I am almost sure that there are probably over 2000 owners, so that would mean that there would have to be over 667 votes to obtain a valid quorum.

Is the name of the new management company "SLEAZE" ???

Tony


----------



## Mel

There are 33 timeshare units, according the the website http://www.theinnatsilverlakes.com/

That translates to 1650 shares if 2 weeks are reserved for maintenance.  That means that Quorum, at 33-1/3% would be 550.  However, the PDF above is the legal docs for the whole development, not the timeshare association.  Their quorum may be a smaller number.

Even so, both being familiar with California law regarding timeshares, I would still think a number of their actions are illegal:

1) If the HOA is insisting that you must pay THEM $4000 to take the deed back and resell it, they are admitting that it has NO value.  In doing so, they are admitting that they have failed their fiduciary responsibility by allowing your property to lose all of its value.  As Carolinian has hinted, that may be grounds for impeachment of your board.

2) The HOA has no rights to restrict you from exchanging your timeshare week.  They can negotiate a contract with RCI to only accept weeks through their points program, but I doubt RCI would do that.  While RCI would like us all to join the points program, they don't really get much out of it - the $6000 goes to the resort, not RCI.  They have absolutely no control over exchanging through any of the independant companies, particularly if you own a fixed week.

3) They cannot assess only those who do not convert.  The SA may be included in the conversion fee for those who do convert, so don't dwell on that - they can either claim it as such, or that the point program will pay the fee for the points owners.  Either way it's the same thing, though they could get into legal trouble with the state if they continue to claim it is not being paid for those owners.

4) If the annual fee increases for Non-RCI Points owners, it must increase for ALL owners.  Those points owners still have an underlying deed, and the maintenance fee is still due for those weeks.

Contact the office of the Attorney General in CA, they should be interested in this, or can probably refer you to a lawyer who can help.


----------



## Tsharestuff

The Silverlakes Vacation Club is different from the Inn at SilverLakes.  The owners at Silverlakes Vacation Club are able to use the golf course.  There are only 10 condos (4-1Bedroom & 6-2Bedroom)  I think this may change the numbers around a little for the quorum calculation.  Other owners may chime in here if the number of units is not correct as I have only stayed there once.


----------



## RoyInColorado

I am also an owner at Silver Lakes in California. There are more that 10 units, probably  30 units. I still have my proxy vote for the meeting in March, 2008. the only items to vote on were the board members. I also did not get copies of the by-laws when I purchased there in 2001. I traded in a unit in Florida- it was a big mistake. 

When I called about the points conversion they told me that I would not be able to trade anywhere without it. DAE is not taking deposits from them anymore. They did not offer me the $4000 to take it back. I wonder if that number is negotiable. It might be cheaper than attorneys fees.

I don't think the assessment was properly voted on.


----------



## icutravel2

I am sorry, but there are actually 2 silver lakes......Silver Lake adjacent to Disney in Orlando, AND Silver Lakes Inn California. In Orlando, I may possibly help.


----------



## liz25

My in-laws are owners of a Silver Lakes timeshare. They are 87 and 83 years old on a fixed income. They have tried to sell their vacation club membership but have had no success. (One of the problems with selling is that Silver Lakes has to approve, and charges ridiculous fees for someone to buy the timeshare. Even having a son or daughter take it over costs thousands of dollars.) Every year the maintenance fee is raised. Many years there are expensive mandatory special fees. This has been a big money drain for this senior couple. This year Silver Lakes is charging them a mandatory $1500.00 special assessment as well as the annual maintenance fee. The Silver Lakes staff has told them there is nothing they can do to help them, that they signed the contract and will have to pay the fees or have their credit ruined.

One of the frustrating things is when they originally signed on they could trade with RCI. Because Silver Lakes Vacation club did not keep the properties up properly they lost the privelege to work with RCI, now they are trying to charge extra money for RCI when it was in the original agreement.


----------



## Jya-Ning

liz25 said:


> My in-laws are owners of a Silver Lakes timeshare. They are 87 and 83 years old on a fixed income. ... that they signed the contract and will have to pay the fees or have their credit ruined.
> 
> One of the frustrating things is when they originally signed on they could trade with RCI. ... now they are trying to charge extra money for RCI when it was in the original agreement.




They need to talk to someone pratice law.  But at 87 and 83 I am not sure what is the reason to care about their credit.  Sounds like they are honest folks, I think they should talk to someone that pratice laws in that state to see if they can return that back to the resort, or AG of the state that club is registered to see since the contract has breached by the club, is there any reason they need continue to be bonded.

Jya-Ning


----------



## cmpawlik

*SLVC owners*

Any owners of Silver Lakes Vaction Club, please email me as we have a group of owners that are trying to take action against these sleazebags that are running this Club.


----------



## simplekindness

*Ready to join the fight*

I very much want to be a part of the lawsuit. I believe they are operating illegally and unfairly. Please email CPawlik.


----------



## reneeolivia

Hello, I am in the same boat.  I had a buyer but before I could sell Silver Lakes told me that I had to pay the $1500.00 assessment so we did and then the sell was not finalized because they told my buyer that it could not be exchanged but the paper work slvc sent to them said that there was a $200 additional fee to exchange.  This is on top of the $495 maintenance fee.  I asked for my money back and they refused.  I am protesting it through my Visa card company.  I am going to file a complaint with the Better Business Bureau.  I did call them a couple of omnths ago and slvc has the lowest rating that a business can get F and they have numerous complaints filed against them.   It can be done online.  SLVC is in San Bernardino County I believe.  It may be in LA County.  I have also considered contacting the attorney generals office.  I also asked for a list of the owners at slvc and Larry told me that it would cost $1200.00.  I think that everyone should contact the Better Business Bureau and the attorney generals office.  We may get some results.


----------



## reneeolivia

Please contact me asap


----------



## Randuncan

*Silver Lakes Hellendale Slezy Operation*

My story is too long to Post, but I have had it with William Don Bunch, Larry Bunch, and Terri and Crew. They are breaking so many promises and rules that its a JOKE. Bunch has done time in the big house and I hope he ends up there again. The bottom line is I am done paying these crooks and I don't care about my credit because I am losing everything I own anyway because our Society is being run by crooks. Its time to stand up and get united and put MR. Bunch out with the evening trash. I am in small claims court with him Next Monday and unless he can pull an ACE from somewhere, he will owe me more than 3 grand by end of day Monday. I plan to pay NOT one red cent and he can sue me and I will not PAY ever. No one should pay another cent until he is GONE. No one should pay another cent until the units are fixed up and RCI accepts all of us AS Promised. We need the list of Members in this sinking ship and get a Full blown pit bull on Mr. Bunch. FELL free to email me and lets build this group and keep the word moving. A lot of people do their do diligence and worse case we can bankrupt SilverLakes for letting this happen to us.


----------



## RD CALI

*SLVC*



simplekindness said:


> I very much want to be a part of the lawsuit. I believe they are operating illegally and unfairly. Please email CPawlik.





reneeolivia said:


> Please contact me asap



Also would like to join any group of SLVC owners who are planning legal action.  I have no intention of paying or be intimidated by a group of extortionist. Feel free to e-mail me.


----------



## 24smokey

reneeolivia said:


> Please contact me asap



Count me in on any action.


----------



## fernmasters

*SILVERLAKES Vaction Helendale CA*

OWN WITH FRIENDS..BOUGHT FROM INDIVIDUAL  8-9 YRS AGO HAVING SAME PROBLEM TRYING TO SELL THAT EVERYONE ELSE IS HAVING WANT TO JOIN SOME SORT OF GROUP TO STOP THESE PEOPLE .... going on for a long time.


----------



## Freeway

*Silverlakes Nightmare*

I am one of the many owners at Silverlakes that is experiencing the same thing as everyone else.  To me this is extortion.  I also asked if I could sell or give the timeshare away and they said no not without their permission.  They kept repeating I had three choices.  All of which rquire a huge amount of money. I have called an attorney and she suggests we try to get as many of us together and file a class action suit.  Is there anyone else who has already done this, if so, we want in.  This is my first time on this site so I don't know how this could be done. Time is important since we only have till Jan.10 to get something going.


----------



## Freeway

We are also in this nightmare with Silverlakes.  I would love to talk with you but do not know how to keep our info private on the internet.  Any ideas?


----------



## Freeway

Would love to talk with you.  We are all in the same boat.  I don't know how to reach you without giving out our private info on line.  I'm new to the computer world any ideas?


----------



## Freeway

How do I email you?  Would love to talk with you regarding a class action suit. I am new to the internet and do not know how to do this and keep our information private.  Any ideas?


----------



## Freeway

reneeolivia said:


> Please contact me asap


I would love to talk with you.


----------



## RD CALI

*SLVC problem*

There are different thoughts on how to approach the SLVC problem.  I believe that our first course of action is to file a complaint with the California Department of Real Estate (DRE) as they are the regulatory agency for California timeshares. The DRE has primary jurisdiction to investigate complaints regarding timeshares.The DRE is aware of the past and present activities of SLVC and specifically it's owner.

You can obtain a copy of the DRE complaint form (RE 519A) at www.dre.ca.gov which has to be mailed to the Los Angeles office.  The address is listed on the first page of the complaint form which also tells you what the DRE can and can not do for you. If you want more info or would like to talk to someone, you can contact the DRE in the Sacramento Office Subdivision 916-227-0842.  Unfortunately there is no simple solution, it is going to take time and patience. Filing a complaint at this point is extremely important and can serve us well for any possible future action(s) !


----------



## Randuncan

If you have not contacted the group please email Randuncan@aol.com and I will forward to the group. Please list your complaint and when you signed up. I just won a small claims against this bunch for not refunding my money after two years of not signing their boogus contract. I will never see the money, but I can show the credit agency's I won and they did not refund my money.

Thanks Randy You can leave voicemail/Fax at 805-456-3938 also.


----------



## arrowhead1

I am also in this mess. Glad to join


----------



## cmurphy1980

arrowhead1 said:


> I am also in this mess. Glad to join



I have previously stayed at Silverlakes and hope that all the members sort out this dishonest loking management group, 

{edited requests for rentals wanted are not allowed in this area of the BBS} 

Craig Murphy
cmurphy1980@yahoo.co.uk


----------



## SilverLakes Sam

*Silver Lakes Vacation Club*

After reading this thread, there is a lot of confusion with some users.
Some of the posts are posting just to get posting points, not too helpful.
Some do not even know about the resort that started this thread.
There are more that two Silver Lakes.
This one is Silver Lakes in Helendale, California.
There is more than one resort in Helendale, California.
The problem resort is not The Inn at Silver Lakes.
The problem resort is Silver Lakes Vacation Club, old RCI # 1408.
After the snake shed his skin, the new  new name is The Mission Villas at Silver Lakes RCI # A710.
I too have problems.
I talked to the head snake a short while ago.
He told me I owed $1500.00 times 4.  I could not find where I had four weeks.
I asked him who was the Real Estate Broker he was working under.
I was told one is not needed.
I read my contract. 
My other timeshares deed me the land percent or the landlease percent.
SLVC sold me a membership entitled to annual use. Nothing else. All I bought was a contract. Right to use, nothing owned. Shame on me.

There are several things I think we can use if we go for a class action case or our own case. Check with your lawyer. I'm not a lawyer, or giving advice.
Item 6 stated Declarant has an agreement to provide Exchange Enrollment for members.
It is my understanding RCI dropped SLVC due to poor ratings.
Now SLVC will not provide an Exchange Company.
I asked for a copy of the By-Laws mentioned in Item 5, when I signed, and was told they would send ma a copy. I have not got mine yet. Does anyone have a copy? If so, could you contact me?
I was not notified of the "meeting" in March, 2008. The newsletter, just sent to me, states partial remodel of units 24-45. Full remodel of units 1-23. That is 45 times 52. See item 8 section 8.3. Then later they say 50. Can't have it both ways. I  think this large assessment was not reasonably foreseeable in advance. I think that would be grounds to have the contract discharged for frustration of purpose.
I think SLVC's actions are such that they have effectively prevented me (and others) from obtaining the original benefit of the bargain.  That may be grounds for a claim of breach of the implied covenant of good faith, in every contract. 
He threatened me with a lawsuit for $8000.00 plus his attorney's fees plus my attorney's fees if I did not accept his offer to upgrade my one week. I think that might be close to extortion.
There are many other things others have written about. 
Might I suggest we at least pepper two agencies with complaints.
One is the Department of Real Estate, if they will listen.
Contact information can be obtained at WWW.dre.ca.gov/gen_contact.html.
Another is the local San Bernardino District Attorney. Real Estate Fraud Prosecution division. (909) 891-3519. If you want them to listen to you, make sure you tell them why you think SLVC broke the law.
Contact RCI and complain. If any one actually contacts a person, let me know. No one I called was interested.
Other BBS have postings where Mr. Don Bunch lost his real estate license. My past records show his wife (going by a different last name) was, and is now on the BOD. Most of the names are the same.
There are several other websites with like complaints.

How do you feel about going together to lower individual attorney's fees and court fees. Contact me if interested.


----------



## swift

Since this thread has gone beyond a "Newbie Help" question it would be better placed in the Western board. Moving it there.


----------



## Bill4728

This may be slightly off topic, BUT I've never heard of a TS which RCI will accept for deposits for the points side only. In all my experiance, if a TS has an association with RCI points, then all units at that TS are able to be deposited in RCI (either via points or weeks) 

The only time a TS will not be accepted into RCI, is if the whole resort is no longer affiliated with RCI in any manner. 

Try contacting RCI (instead of the management at the resort) and ask if " since your resort is again associated with RCI thru RCI points, will RCI once again accept a deposit of a week from the resort?"


----------



## SilverLakes Sam

Bill4728 said:


> This may be slightly off topic, BUT I've never heard of a TS which RCI will accept for deposits for the points side only. In all my experiance, if a TS has an association with RCI points, then all units at that TS are able to be deposited in RCI (either via points or weeks)
> 
> The only time a TS will not be accepted into RCI, is if the whole resort is no longer affiliated with RCI in any manner.
> 
> Try contacting RCI (instead of the management at the resort) and ask if " since your resort is again associated with RCI thru RCI points, will RCI once again accept a deposit of a week from the resort?"





I just finished talking to RCI.
What you say is correct as far as RCI is concerned, however, the fly in the ointment here is that the resort has full control as to, or not to, to deposit your time. 
When I was told by SLVC that they could no longer deposit my week, the fact that they did not tell me was that it was their decision not to deposit my week, even though he implied it was RCI's fault. I feel this was a thin disguise to try to get more money from me.

All of the trading with RCI aside, the management is still demanding I pay the new assessment. Considering what they want from me, it would be cheaper for me to invest in another resort for trading.


----------



## eal

SilverLakes Sam said:


> After reading this thread, there is a lot of confusion with some users.
> Some of the posts are posting just to get posting points, not too helpful.



What are "posting points"?


----------



## Silvertip

We are unsatisfied members of SLVC. We would like to file a complaint regarding the $1500 special assessment, to any organization that might help us. The  Dept. of Real-estate requires documentation of correspondance. We are have trouble find our letters regarding the proxies and the quarum of the March '08 board meeting, and the initial letter which informs non RCI members of the assessments. we would be greatful to anyone who would email a copy of these letters, so that we can join in any actions and complaints in an appropriat manner, which fully documents their unethical dealings. Also is there any legal actions being persued? We would love to participate.  

Is there any opinion as to whether to pay the assessment when due under protest and hope to get it back via a class action suit or hold off?


----------



## jst-anothr-scker

cmpawlik said:


> Any owners of Silver Lakes Vaction Club, please email me as we have a group of owners that are trying to take action against these sleazebags that are running this Club.



How can we join?


----------



## cmpawlik

*All Slvc Owners*

January 10th fast approaching. Email me and join the group of us who are fighting these clowns. Strength in numbers!!!! cmpawlik62@yahoo.com


----------



## afruitbat

*May I talk with some of you?*

I have just become aware of all the trouble owners are having regarding the Resort.  Is everyone paying the $1500 plus the Maintenance fees?
My mother bought a week there in 1986 and she is no longer well enough to use it and wants to sell.  That is how I found out about everyones outrage.


----------



## 1000XsDTA

My parents were just notified of the "special assessment" due on January 10, 2009.  Finding out about this "special assessment" on such short notice, I found this forum by searching the Internet.  I'd be interested to know what  action could be taken and what steps other owners are taking.  Thank you!


----------



## Randuncan

*Don't pay extortion money to help this illegal Operation!*

 It might be cheaper but it won't be join the group to to stop the unfairness and illegal activity of this board. Right now           it will save you big bucks call 805-456-3938 and leave your information and we will contact you.This is going to stop!!!!    





RoyInColorado said:


> I am also an owner at Silver Lakes in California. There are more that 10 units, probably  30 units. I still have my proxy vote for the meeting in March, 2008. the only items to vote on were the board members. I also did not get copies of the by-laws when I purchased there in 2001. I traded in a unit in Florida- it was a big mistake.
> 
> When I called about the points conversion they told me that I would not be able to trade anywhere without it. DAE is not taking deposits from them anymore. They did not offer me the $4000 to take it back. I wonder if that number is negotiable. It might be cheaper than attorneys fees.
> 
> I don't think the assessment was properly voted on.


----------



## timesharesocal

*angry newbie*



cmpawlik said:


> Any owners of Silver Lakes Vaction Club, please email me as we have a group of owners that are trying to take action against these sleazebags that are running this Club.



Feeling threatened - I just paid them $2099.47 - am angry and just found this site. A lawyer suggested class action and looks like there might be something going on. Let me know - have just been forking out $ for years without using! When the guy said, "You haven't paid 08 or 09 or the special assessment" - I thought "whoa, isn't it too early to be asking for 2009?!" I know I will need to read all of the posts here, but I just wanted to get in here for now! Thanks!


----------



## timesharesocal

reneeolivia said:


> Hello, I am in the same boat.  I had a buyer but before I could sell Silver Lakes told me that I had to pay the $1500.00 assessment so we did and then the sell was not finalized because they told my buyer that it could not be exchanged but the paper work slvc sent to them said that there was a $200 additional fee to exchange.  This is on top of the $495 maintenance fee.  I asked for my money back and they refused.  I am protesting it through my Visa card company.  I am going to file a complaint with the Better Business Bureau.  I did call them a couple of omnths ago and slvc has the lowest rating that a business can get F and they have numerous complaints filed against them.   It can be done online.  SLVC is in San Bernardino County I believe.  It may be in LA County.  I have also considered contacting the attorney generals office.  I also asked for a list of the owners at slvc and Larry told me that it would cost $1200.00.  I think that everyone should contact the Better Business Bureau and the attorney generals office.  We may get some results.


I have been a "member" of Silver Lakes Vacation Club since 1982! I have my old contracts, bylaws & whatever and it says that, "The Association shall annually compile a roster  of the names and addresses of each of the Vacation membership Owners (the "Roster"). Upon the written request of a Vacation Membership Owner, the Association shall furnish such Vacaation Membership Owner with a copy of the Roster and may charge such Vacation Membership Owner a reasonable fee therefor." $1200? sure - that's more than reasonable.


----------



## cmpawlik

Please, owners of timeshares at SLVC. Do not pay these crooks a penny. Contact me at cmpawlik62@yahoo.com. Join the group that will stop SLVC from extorting money for illegal practices.


----------



## cmpawlik

Our group is adding more dissatisfied owners everyday. If you are tired of the bully tactics from Silver Lakes Vacation Club. Please contact me. We are stronger in numbers. And please if you haven't already, do not pay SLVC another cent. cmpawlik62@yahoo.com


----------



## SilverLakes Sam

*Silver Lakes Vacation Club / Mission Villas at Silver Lakes problems*

Went by recently to try to resolve my problem. This resort really needs to be exposed for what it is!


----------



## cmpawlik

*SLVC Owners Take Notice*

If you feel you are being scammed by Silver Lakes Vacation Club or you are being taken to small claims please email me. Join in on exposing these crooks.


----------



## jcupp

Associates For Truth At Silver Lakes Vacation Club has retained council to sue Silver Lakes Vacation Club (Helendale CA). If you are an owner contact us using the form on the site.


----------



## MiracleWorker

*Im out you want 2 be to?*

In reality I look this whole situation as, did I really want to go to court? Is this worth my time? and out of everyone who has gone to battle against silver lakes who has won? none? no body! 
I have an attorney but not for this....until.... I recieved a collection letter from the "new" collection agency. I went to my attorney immediately, he went over my signed contract with SLVC. Then he advised me..... he gave me two options, pay or fight?   I AM OUT OF MY CONTRACT WITH SILVER LAKES!   I chose not to fight! The collection agency got me out of my "Perpetual" contract. I have a couple friends who also have SLVC timeshares, and when word gets around how easy it was.... you might think about following suit.


----------



## linlos

Yikes!  We have been experiencing the same problems and felt at such a loss as to what to do.  We tried to donate the time share to our church, but SLVC said it wouldn't be able to do that.  We paid the $1500.00 fee, plus our yearly maintenance.  

We went there this week for our week vacation, and we ended up buying into the points program.  Now, I am concerned about this!!  We paid them even more money-- actually we charged it on a credit card.  What do we do now??

Any suggestions from any of you I'd really appreciate it.  Now, I am wondering if we have made a mistake.  Our sales guy was great and we really like and trust him.  But after reading all these posts, I am very concerned.

Thanks for any input or suggestions.


----------



## MiracleWorker

You are lucky! you didnt go to collections, not that the "new" collection agency wasn't helpful in my case. But when you get in the situation that will effect my/your/our credit reports. Over a timeshare i think not! It sounds like you made the right move.  you now have RCI pionts and go wherever you want....


----------



## cmpawlik

*SLVC scams*

I disagree with some of the previous posts. You are not lucky because you are still at the mercy of SLVC. You may have RCI points today, but the way SLVC is in trouble, you may not have them for long. The management at SLVC are crooks and are out to scam as many SLVC owners as they can. They are using scare tactics right now. In there newest communication out of 1088 "owners" they have over 450 in default. That is near half who for some reason have decided no more. Please people read between the lines and do not pay these extortionists one more penny. Our group has retained counsel, you have options. You are not alone in this mess. In a previous post our groups website address is up there check us out. We are a legitimate group of dissatisfied SLVC owners who say ENOUGH is ENOUGH.


----------



## nacnud.ca

*Mission Villas*

I heard that the Class Action lawsuit is now over. Can someone give an update on this? I am thinking of buying RCI Points at this resort.


----------



## SilverLakes Sam

*Silver Lakes Vacation Club and Mission Villas problems*



nacnud.ca said:


> I heard that the Class Action lawsuit is now over. Can someone give an update on this? I am thinking of buying RCI Points at this resort.


The lawsuit is NOT over. The class action part has been postponed for now, which means you are not protected unless you are a member of AFTSLVC. For more information go to www.AFTSLVC.com .  Please be advised that Silver Lakes Vacation Club and Mission Villas is one and the same. Last year Silver Lakes Vacation club took nearly 100 members to court or sent them to collections. Members of AFTSLVC were protected.


----------



## SilverLakes Sam

*Silver Lakes Vacation Club has gone Bankrupt*

Silver Lakes Vacation club has filed for Bankruptcy against himself. William D Bunch, the man in charge of SLVC has filed for Bankruptcy in July 2011. Mr. Bunch claims SLVC owes WDB Marketing, a company Mr. Bunch owns and controls, a half million dollars. He also claims he owes nearly a quarter million to Reefland Estates, a company who uses the same address as Silver Lakes Vacation Club. I am curious as to where the money has gone? If you want true answers, contact the court in Riverside (case # 6:11-bk-33951) to see for yourself. You can also see Mr. Bunch's testimony under oath available at WWW.AFTSLVC.com.


----------



## hilgard50

*Need help with Silverlakes Mission Villas*

We upgraded from SLVC to Mission Villas under the multiple week ownership, and were told by the Silver Lake team that we would be responsible for only one maintenance week annually. We are now being told that all maintenance weeks regardless of usage are to be paid. This to us, is a drastic change from what we were told initially.

If you have a similar situation, please private message *PM me, as we are seeking guidance as to what options are available to us.


----------



## SilverLakes Sam

*Silver lakes vacation club lost big time*

Silver Lakes Vacation Club aka Mission Villas got their clock cleaned today. They lost on every point in the verdict handed down by a jury to The Associates For Truth at Silver Lakes Vacation Club. The nearly three week trial in Victorville resulted in a victory for Silver Lakes Vacation Club members who believed they had been wronged.


----------



## Tsharestuff

Went on here to let everyone know the outcome of this very very long drama.  Looks like Silver Lakes Sam beat me to it.  Just glad it's finally over and if anyone on this board has a contact with RCI please let them know about the case and the decision.  To anyone who is thinking of getting involved with Silver Lakes Vacation Club or buying there, run as far and and fast as you can the other direction.


----------



## EDLOST

*Silver Lakes / Mission Villas*

I was told there were only five members that opposed the Silver Lakes/Mission Villas upgrade and that the Association was suing the members for it. I didn't know about this big law suit. I know, I feel stupid. I know there has to be other members out there in my same position. We need eight more members to go back to court.  If you or you know another member that needs to get out of this life long membership that never ends please call me at 805-577-1808 Leave your information and I will call you back if I'm not there. Don't join the Star program. Call even if you have.


----------



## EDLOST

*Silver Lakes / Mission Villas vacation club owners*

We now only need six more memberships to start the new lawsuit. If you were left out of the first one and want out please call me at 805-577-1808.


----------



## KAdlard

*Silver Lakes / Mission Villas vacation club owners  Lawsuit*

I would like to be included in this new Lawsuit.  I really want to get out of this program.  I am in collections and almost paid until I found out paying would not get me out of this.  Please keep me updated.


----------



## RetiredLT

EDLOST said:


> We now only need six more memberships to start the new lawsuit. If you were left out of the first one and want out please call me at 805-577-1808.


I TOO WILL TAKE BUNCH DOWN. HE CAN LAUGH ALL THE WAY TO JAIL!!! anyone else out their with a silver lake time share who wants to file a legal complaint can send me an email with your name and phone # and I will contact you.......retirdlt@tampabay.rr.com


----------



## jimbo213mo

RetiredLT said:


> I TOO WILL TAKE BUNCH DOWN. HE CAN LAUGH ALL THE WAY TO JAIL!!! anyone else out their with a silver lake time share who wants to file a legal complaint can send me an email with your name and phone # and I will contact you.......retirdlt@tampabay.rr.com



 OK we've talked today and I also want to be part of this.  The first legal action was not CRIMINAL [the State of California did not have resources NOR desire to pursue WDB] but *WAS CIVIL* and successful.  

That's all I want - OUT of my contract without paying the get-out fee that WDB demands.


----------

